# Which programming language should I learn?



## Riceman (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a structural engineering student, my professor told me it would be beneficial to learn one of the programming languages. which one is the most beneficial to learn? C# Visual basic 6.0 or Visual Basic .NET ?


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 7, 2009)

Riceman said:


> I'm a structural engineering student, my professor told me it would be beneficial to learn one of the programming languages. which one is the most beneficial to learn? C# Visual basic 6.0 or Visual Basic .NET ?


There's no one "right" answer. Any procedural programming language would be useful if you could use it to do something "useful". You might also throw Java into the list of possibles.


----------



## frazil (Jun 7, 2009)

If you learn C you'll learn the basics to pick up any language. Visual basic (particularly .NET) is has a lot of objects and syntax that can make it confusing. You'll be able to pick up VB once you understand the logic behind programming. I learned C in college and since I've been able to pick up FORTRAN, Java, VB pretty easily.

There are a lot of changes between VB6 and .NET so I would forget 6 and just learn .NET, unless you have a reason to use 6.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 8, 2009)

Depends on how well you intend to learn it. If you are going to take a few classes in VB, and really become and "expert" then VB would be a huge asset in the job market.

But if you are just going to take one class, take C. It will do as the other people describe.


----------



## ARLORD (Jun 8, 2009)

I learned FORTRAN and C in college, and haven't used either since. Does anyone in civil engineering have an need for any of the above mentioned computer languages?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 8, 2009)

I never had C, but did have Fortran and a BASIC class. I'm currrently working with VB6 but as others have said it is being replaced with VB.Net, so if you're going the VB route then take Net and forget 6.

They tell me that C is the basis for a lot of programs so it may be valuable also, but I understand that programming in the MS office programs (like Excel, Access, etc.) is heavily linked to VB.

Final vote from me would be VB.Net

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 12, 2009)

Aren't they requiring any particular language in your curriculum? When I went to school, all engineers were required to take one (or two?) programming classes. Back in my day, the language forced upon us was Pascal. But either way, once you learn how to think your way through programming, you can apply that to any other language. I was able to pick up Fortran, Basic, and C with relatively little difficulty based on what I had already learned. Plus, it has made even Excel easier to use, now that I know how to think in little logical blocks, like a programmer.


----------



## Roy T. (Jun 18, 2009)

When i have to program something (which is very rare these days) - i pick the easiest. C# is the best thing to ever come out of redmond even if it is a blatant rip-off of java. unless your a software engineer -- and your just looking to churn out business or engineering logic, go with C#. you can learn the basics in a few days and be a pro after a couple of weeks.

:2cents:


----------



## MonteBiker (Jun 18, 2009)

Roy T. said:


> When i have to program something (which is very rare these days) - i pick the easiest. C# is the best thing to ever come out of redmond even if it is a blatant rip-off of java. unless your a software engineer -- and your just looking to churn out business or engineering logic, go with C#. you can learn the basics in a few days and be a pro after a couple of weeks.
> :2cents:



Interesting how you note that C# is a rip off of java... It is actually just the visual version of C/C++. Java was derived from C/C++.

C# is not a bad idea as a language to learn. I highly recommend any of the languages in the .Net family as parts of a program can be written in several languages and compiled together into one program. The graphical interface capabilities make creating usable distributable programs much easier. I am using vb.net now but I have learned Pascal, C++, G and vb.net. Once you learn the logic from one, any other is just learning the new syntax. The most helpful thing about learning to program is learning the theory. It is a great teaching tool for problem solving.


----------

